# My wife's BBQ lingo test



## big twig (Jun 7, 2011)

So my wife loves my cooking and when I am on the site she sometimes looks and will ask questions about the meaning of some lingo we use and I will talk in the lingo not thinking if she knows what I am talking about or not. The other day she asks whats IT so I tell her internal temperature, another post she saw had PP and she asked what that was, I say pulled pork. So where driving to go hang out with a friend and I decide to give her a BBQ lingo test during the short ride. Here is how it went.

Me: Whats ABT

Her: Atomic Buffalo Turd

Me: Whats IT

Her: Internal temperature

Me: Whats PP

Her: Pulled pork

Me: Whats a WSM

Her: Weber smokey Machine

Me: Close but it's Weber Smokey Mountain

Me: Whats a UDS

Her: Ugly drum smoker

Me: Whats a rub

Her: It's what you put on your PP

Let just say I almost crashed the car laughing but we made it there safe.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jun 7, 2011)

:-)


----------

